# How to Remove Glitter Nail Polish



## fictionwriter04 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope you enjoy these tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TerraB (Aug 3, 2011)

very cool! I've heard of the foil method before, but the felt method is all new to me!!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh wow. Thank you - someone who knows how to remove glitter!! =3

When I first heard the words "foil method" it reminded me of algebra class XD


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been doing the foil method.  I really want to try the felt!  It looked way easier.


----------



## Rocket (Aug 4, 2011)

Im luving the felt method. It comes off so quickly. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow I've never heard of that foil method before.  Or the felt for that matter lol!  Thanks for the awesome tips


----------



## angels41105 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah i've been using the felt method for years. it works


----------



## cglmakeup (Aug 5, 2011)

i love the felt one but the tin foil doesn't seem to work aww thank you! i will tell my clients/friends about this! ty ty


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 7, 2012)

Saw Julia/MissChievous latest video on doing this and told her on YouTube and on her wall one of my tricks to avoid drying out the eponychium (what people incorrectly call the cuticle) is to apply Vaseline with a Q-tip to the skin surrounding the nail then apply the cotton and foil.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 7, 2012)

I know of both felt and foil methods but I liked her tutorial.  I did it last night and it worked like a charm!


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Jan 8, 2012)

that's a great idea! thank-you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren (Jan 8, 2012)

I've had a horrid time removing glitter polish with the larger glitter pieces. Especially when I use like 5 coats! Last Super bowl I got carried away with the black n gold glitter... Sigh.. But I'd swear amour piercing weapons would. Penetrate that! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## satojoko (Jan 8, 2012)

I also use the foil method for removing all of my nail polish. One of my least favorite things in the world to do. When I first came across this just thought 'my god that's freaking brilliant!'. It has drastically cut down the time it takes for me to do my nails. As long as you leave it on for a few minutes, it definitely works. Every time. With any type of nail polish I've tried it with. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Jan 8, 2012)

I've never heard of felt method! It's great, I'll definitely try i!


----------



## sharonwills (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this video. This is something new to me.


----------



## sara145wilson (Jan 11, 2012)

Great Video.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to have to try the felt method. The foil never works for me so I end up just scrubbing the glitter off with several cotton balls. I know you said it didn't matter which type of remover you use, but what do you prefer? Acetone or non?


----------



## calexxia (Feb 5, 2012)

Am I the only person who still uses a sponge with slits to soak the fingers in?

(I am going to start doing the wipe off with felt....that makes perfect sense, compared to all the darned cotton pads I go through when doing it.)


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 5, 2012)

I prefer non because the acetone one dries out my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenapril (Feb 5, 2012)

I've never heard of the felt or foil method before. I hate how long it takes to remove glitter nail polish. This was actually helpful. I'm going to try the felt trick next time I decide to use a glitter nail polish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting this!  I LOVEEE glitter nail polish so I'll definitely be going to buy some felt in the near future!


----------



## paulspnao (Mar 30, 2012)

[SIZE=12pt]Completely soak a cotton ball with nail polish remover. Next, set the soaked cotton ball on your nail and wrap it completely in aluminum foil and then repeat the process on each of your fingers and thumb, pressing down on the foils while the remover works its magic. Let sit for about five minutes and then slide the foils off to reveal glitter-free nails.[/SIZE]


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 30, 2012)

Great tips! I don't wear glitter polish that often, but when I do, I use the felt method. Glitter is so stubborn, especially when there's more than one coat.


----------



## Paula Lipari (Oct 29, 2012)

Love it....Thanks

xxx


----------



## mellee (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who still uses a sponge with slits to soak the fingers in?
> 
> (I am going to start doing the wipe off with felt....that makes perfect sense, compared to all the darned cotton pads I go through when doing it.)


I love those removers, but glitter never dissolves.  It just stays on the sponge and gets all over you in future removals.  Sad  Very sad.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love those removers, but glitter never dissolves.  It just stays on the sponge and gets all over you in future removals.  Sad  Very sad.


 But I use disposable sponges. Regardless, I've had good successes with the felt and foil method...and with using Butter London Powder Room, strangely enough.


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for this!  I took some glitter polish in when I got a pedi last week and the girl reminded me of how hard is it to get off before she polished me, I'll take my own off this time!


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for this!  I took some glitter polish in when I got a pedi last week and the girl reminded me of how hard is it to get off before she polished me, I'll take my own off this time!


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for this!  I took some glitter polish in when I got a pedi last week and the girl reminded me of how hard is it to get off before she polished me, I'll take my own off this time!


----------



## faireamour (Nov 4, 2012)

Lots of brands even sell individual pre-soaked felt pads. Great for traveling and they really work to get the glitter off!!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 8, 2012)

The best nail polish remover has got to be Zoya 3 in 1. I don't even know if it is acetone free or not! All I know is that it takes off the polish without leaving residue (like a red tint) and it gets off the glitter in one or two swipes. I only use 3 cotton balls and I have acrylics, so that is pretty amazing for me! It comes in a small pump bottle that is like $5, but it is worth every penny, then you can refill it with a bigger bottle. I found the bigger bottles bogo at a beauty supply store by me, so I am set for about a year! Seriously worth it! And, it doesn't strip or dry out your skin!


----------



## JaclynO (Nov 9, 2012)

What a great tutorial! I get so frustrated trying to remove my glitter polishes.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 16, 2012)

I've found that acetone and a paper towel works for me to get glitter off. And I use glitter probably 2 out of every 5 times I do my nails if not more!


----------



## SusanEE (Nov 18, 2012)

wow sooo cool, I in fact always struggle to remove glitter nail polish. I have one on right now and was wondering how I will remove it! so glad I came accross this video


----------



## MichelleATX (Nov 18, 2012)

Foil's never worked for me so I'm definitely trying the felt!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 19, 2012)

I wear glitter polish often. I use a thick coat of Sally Hansen Salon Manicure Base Coat and a quick-dry top coat (Poshe, Seche Vite, or Orly Sec 'N' Dry), always. After a few minutes in hot water (usually a shower or bath), it just peels off.


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 19, 2012)

yeah thanks dear


----------



## Sandi (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't wear glitter that often (because of the removal), but when I do, I go find that pile of stuff I need to hand wash and get to washing. By the time I'm done with the last sweater, there's usually several nails that have popped the polish right off, and the others can be lifted off. It's not peeling because as the warm water softens and swells your nails a bit, the bonds between the polish and the nail pop free. Taking a nice long bath can do it too.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 19, 2012)

I found a pin on Pinterest that really made me think, so I tried it, and it worked! If you use and empty nail polish bottle and put Elmer's glue in it, you can paint a thin coat of glue on your nails first. You wait for the glue to dry, and then apply the glitter polish over it. You can apply as many coats of polish/lacquer as you want to! Then when you want to remove it, you use a cuticle stick to lift the glue from the edges and it peels of in one piece. I am not sure if this is allowed, but I am going to link the Pinterest DIY site here. It worked for me, so I thought I would share. Any feedback would be great!! http://pinterest.com/pin/178314466467636070/


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 19, 2012)

I just use regular remover and these square cotton pads from the grocery store. They're in the q-tip area. They're kind of fluffy, and get caught on the glitter but they remove it.


----------



## Sandi (Nov 20, 2012)

I forgot to mention, for those of you that love Zoya Remove but choke on the high price (that would be me), if you Google 'Zoya Polish Remover Recipe' one of the first, if not actually the first, things that pop up will be a post called, 'Moisturize Your Nails With Acetone...kinda' by a blogger named loodie. in it she will give you the simple, 3 ingredient recipe to duplicate Zoya Remove, all it lacks is the purple tint and lavender 'scent'. I've been making my own for over a year and it works really well.

PS: Yes, I tried the real thing just to get the spill proof, 8 oz bottle to help protect my desk. $10 plus shipping. OUCH! The homemade really is just as good.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 20, 2012)

> I forgot to mention, for those of you that love Zoya Remove but choke on the high price (that would be me), if you Google 'Zoya Polish Remover Recipe' one of the first, if not actually the first, things that pop up will be a post called,Â 'Moisturize Your Nails With Acetone...kinda' by a blogger named loodie. in it she will give you the simple, 3 ingredientÂ recipe to duplicate Zoya Remove, all it lacks is the purple tint and lavender 'scent'. I've been making my own for over a year and it works really well. PS: Yes, I tried the real thing just to get the spill proof, 8 oz bottle to help protect my desk. $10 plus shipping. OUCH! The homemade really is just as good.


 Never heard of this, but you probably just saved me a ton of money! Thank you!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 21, 2012)

I recently received Nailtini's glitter polish in Millionaire complete with bar glitter and it was super hard to get off, even with felt. I actually had to soak my nails like they do to get the uv gel manicures off. I think maybe ill back off on number of coats in the future. I didn't even think of using foil. Good idea!


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Nov 29, 2012)

the foil method works the best for me.


----------



## ZheRooH (Dec 10, 2012)

I had material girl on from china glaze. I had 5 coats of polish on. Removed it yesterday and it was hell! Will try the foil method next time. Thanks


----------



## mish65 (Dec 21, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant idea!!!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 21, 2012)

I had painted my nails with Zoya Robin and a coat of Julep Carly on top. I forgot how horrible glitter was to remove! I used my Zoya remover, but it's still such a pain to take off. Plus, I'm not patient enough to leave foil on my fingers....


----------



## katlyne (Dec 21, 2012)

I use a $3.29 bottle of 100% pure acetone that i got at walgreens, I only needed one cotton ball to get EVERY bit of polish off my fingers, and it took all of 2 minutes.


----------



## coolcell (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## shellacnailpoli (Apr 16, 2013)

I also use the foil method for removing all of my nail polish. One of my least favorite things in the world to do. When I first came across this just thought 'my god that's freaking brilliant!'. It has drastically cut down the time it takes for me to do my nails.


----------



## lissa1307 (Apr 16, 2013)

felt is awesome. i had some travel polish remover wipes once and they were felt, after seeing how easy it was to get polish off with them ive been cutting squares of felt ever since.


----------

